# Doe v .350 Legend



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

FullQuiver said:


> So how many deer have you shot with your 350?
> 
> I have little doubt that the 350 is equal or superior to the 30-30. They both have the ability to kill any deer that walks. Are either one of these cartridges the penultimate, hardly. Will they get the job done, absolutely..
> 
> They both have their place in the deer woods. I won't belittle the man who carries either one..


I would think the 30/30 has killed more deer in the woods then any other weapon..

My 1st 2 deer after being hurt and still in body cast were shot with his 30/30. One made it 7 yards, one made it know where. Dropped. Both same hunt  think gramps was shining down


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Cjoform said:


> *If 308 winchester is legal wherever you are than I wouldnt waste my time with any of the straight wall cartridges you have to use in the limited firearm zone.* Sure you could still lose a deer with any cartridge but I bet itd be less likely with good hits from an old school proven caliber. Also thanks for putting in the time to recover the deer. Some people wont and give up early. Good on you for sticking with it.


Ya that!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ART said:


> Wouldn't own one for deer-you can defend it all you want, but it comes up short on range, energy and penetration. Too many stories of substandard performance to seriously consider it with many better cartridges to consider.
> It's like hunting deer with a .410- can be done, has worked but just not the right choice. Parents let their kids use them for their lower recoil. They leave no room for error.
> It's a gimmick.


So you hunt with a 50BMG right? Anything less comes up short on range, energy and penetration


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm still looking to shoot one with the 350 but it hit harder than an m1 carbine and I have kill a bunch with it.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

bowhunter426 said:


> So you hunt with a 50BMG right? Anything less comes up short on range, energy and penetration


And now you take it ridiculous.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

ART said:


> And now you take it ridiculous.


Hyperbole I'm sure was to make a point. Plus you kind of started it with comparing the 350 to the 410..

However I have to say that I have seen plenty of people who couldn't shoot rifles like the 308, '06, 270 and larger 30 cal. Magnum's worth a hoot because they feared them or just didn't practice enough partially because of expense and dislike of the recoil.

I have killed plenty of deer with everything from 300 Win mag to 223 rifles. Haven't lost a deer yet. The 350 has worked well for many people and certainly will continue to do so for some time. Of that I am certain.

More than a few people who are recoil/noise sensitive would not be better served with the 450. The effect that these sensitivity issues cause would more than offset any gain in ballistic superiority that the 450 or similar recoil/noise producing rifles would have. 

Accuracy for all intents and purposes trump's ft-lbs of energy..


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy with my results, 180 gr winchesters. 3 for 3 so far. None farther than 50 yards after hit


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

aacosta said:


> Happy with my results, 180 gr winchesters. 3 for 3 so far. None farther than 50 yards after hit


I haven't killed one yet with it. I've killed alot with 3030 and 35 and that's what it reminds me of


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It doesn't matter what you are shooting if you get a bad hit.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> Rifles don't always leave good blood trails. I've seen poor blood trails from many different calibers and have to say that shot placement is probably the single largest factor contributing to blood trails with almost any equipment. However, if that bullet only went from the entry you showed to the sternum then that is exceedingly poor penetration. It would cause me to rethink my choice of bullets if that was the extent of your penetration..


Great point. Only deer I have ever lost was with a 06 broad side at 40 yards. Had one tiny drop of blood then lost it in some tall grass. Found the carcass in the spring. Doe looped around and died in the wood lot about 150 yards away. 
since then I’ve always high shouldered them. No tracking


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Those kinds of hits are where a dog's nose really helps.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’m a 357 Maximum user which is as close as you can get to the 350 legend. I’ve only had complete pass through so I can’t tell you about bullet performance except that it’s 100% recovery for me. They were just as dead as the buck I shot with my 308 a few days ago. 

I saw the same amount of blood on all of them. That’s zero by the way. I have a terrible time seeing blood even on snow in dim conditions which happens to been when most deer are shot.

Put the bullet through the proper location and all you have to do is body search. It works for me but then again I don’t take iffy shots due my partial color blindness issues.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's why I like neck shots. No tracking.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ballistically speaking, the .350 Legend is comparable and slightly better than the .243. 

I would caution that before bashing the .350 that one should realize it would be like going to the Southeast or to the Northeast and telling everyone to stop shooting deer with their .243.

I agree though, in that just like the .243, the .350 has limits and as shooters and hunters we need to know those limitations. The .350 round isn’t designed for 200+ yard shots by an average person with limited range time…



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My Grandson had a 243 and wasn't impressed. Now he's shooting an 06 because it works for Grandpa


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I have personally witnessed 2 deer killed with a .350 this year both adult does. 1 lung shot and one all guts, the lung shot went 15yards with good blood and the gut shot went 30 yards also with a good blood trail. Both were shot using Hornady American whitetail.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

On another note I witnessed the first deer ever run after I hit it cleanly with my 300wsm deer went all of 75 yards with a blood trail as wide as a 2 track. That was a double lung hit, no matter the caliber shot placement is key but even then weird things can happen.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

4 for 4 so far with my 350. None more than 50 yards and good blood. All about shot placement

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Boneshack (Jul 4, 2008)

19 of 19 for us. If you want pass through use 170gr Hornady. If you are well versed in deer anatomy and can shoot well, the 150 Winchester are devastating. I call em doe grenades. 2 mature bucks shot through the ribs, no exit, double lung, no blood. They don't go far though...


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

My son has killed 6 or 7 Mature bucks(3 1/2 or older), when he was younger, with a .243. 

None left almost any blood trail....that said...none went more than 80 yds either. 

I bought a .450, to hunt in Iowa last year, while my buddy went with the .350. We both shot a Mature Buck and a doe.....really couldn't see much difference in performance on deer.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Not trying to hijack thread. Shot at first buck with 350 legend this morn. Its relevant to this thread. 42 yd shot. Out of ground blind. No doubt cross hair was on him. Went to track and absolutely no blood for first 50 yards. Deer took off at full speed run after shot. No mule kick, got really disappointed first 50 yards. No blood. After about 50 yards picked up good blood trail. About 45 yards later found it. I aimed for bow shot. Next time high shoulder.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

dstanek said:


> Not trying to hijack thread. Shot at first buck with 350 legend this morn. Its relevant to this thread. 42 yd shot. Out of ground blind. No doubt cross hair was on him. Went to track and absolutely no blood for first 50 yards. Deer took off at full speed run after shot. No mule kick, got really disappointed first 50 yards. No blood. After about 50 yards picked up good blood trail. About 45 yards later found it. I aimed for bow shot. Next time high shoulder.



Please don't take this personally. I'm just trying to help you out here. Your shot was high and quite far back. Never a recipe for optimum performance with any equipment.

Unless this was an angling shot going forward. You basically put a marginal hit on this deer. The fact that it only went 90-100 yards speaks well to the guns performance.

BTW that would be a very poor archery shot.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks full quiver. Agree. I aimed behind shoulder just like for a bow shot. My mistake after reading texts as for dropping them. Best shot with rifle being at shoulder blades. Rifle sighted in for 100 yards and shot deer at 42 yards. It was high few inches. I aimed for behind shoulder. It did blow out both lungs. Just letting folks know what happened with a not so good placed shot. Ran 50 yds no blood. Finally picked up to find him. Will shoot for high shoulder next time...


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

My son christened our .350 legend on Tuesday. 40 yard quartering away shot, bullet entered back in the guts and quartered up into the chest cavity and lungs, lodging into a rib on opposite side. So not a pass through. Buck didn't go 15 yards, but there wasn't a speck of blood between where he stood and where he went down. I actually had a heck of a time figuring out where the bullet went in believe it or not because not a bit of blood seemed to have came out.

Not the best indicator of course, the guts will plug up that entry hole in a hurry with just about any projectile. So the jury is still out for me. But it definitely put him down fast.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

dstanek said:


> Not trying to hijack thread. Shot at first buck with 350 legend this morn. Its relevant to this thread. 42 yd shot. Out of ground blind. No doubt cross hair was on him. Went to track and absolutely no blood for first 50 yards. Deer took off at full speed run after shot. No mule kick, got really disappointed first 50 yards. No blood. After about 50 yards picked up good blood trail. About 45 yards later found it. I aimed for bow shot. Next time high shoulder.


Just explained about 85%+ of gun hit animals.
Congrats!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I find it extremely rare to not have a good amount of blood with a rifle. Anything lung gets it blowing out of the nose in no time flat.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

I blew out both lungs. (Didnt know that) This deer took off at full speed like hundred yard dash. Didnt pick up any blood till after 50-60 yards. Found easy after 60 yard blood pick up. Went 40 more yards and found.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

dstanek said:


> I blew out both lungs. (Didnt know that) This deer took off at full speed like hundred yard dash. Didnt pick up any blood till after 50-60 yards. Found easy after 60 yard blood pick up. Went 40 more yards and found.


I've had a couple tracks where we couldn't find blood right away on rifle shot deer. But once we did find blood, it was easy to backtrack. Part of the issue is looking where it stood vs where you _think_ it stood.

One I can think of, we looked for blood for over an hour. Couldn't find a single spec. There was no chance I didn't hit the deer with my 30-06 at 60 or so yards. I saw it react and had time to rack the bolt and shoot again as fast as I could get him in the scope before he went behind a tree. Ended up walking into the deer. From where he died, I followed blood back to where he had been hit, both shots. He was not where I thought he was when I pulled the trigger.

That said, it's entirely possible there is little to no blood. It certainly happens.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

dstanek said:


> Not trying to hijack thread. Shot at first buck with 350 legend this morn. Its relevant to this thread. 42 yd shot. Out of ground blind. No doubt cross hair was on him. Went to track and absolutely no blood for first 50 yards. Deer took off at full speed run after shot. No mule kick, got really disappointed first 50 yards. No blood. After about 50 yards picked up good blood trail. About 45 yards later found it. I aimed for bow shot. Next time high shoulder.


What bullet were you using?





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I was going back and forth on the 450 BM or 350 legend, decided on the 350, shot two deer this week the first busted the near shoulder and exited behind the far shoulder good blood 40 yards. 2nd a bit quartered toward hit near shoulder shattered bone ever where inside no exit, deer ran about 50 yards didn't find any blood but it was a wet area and getting dark, very little blood where it laid. When cleaning it was full of blood I feel it was on the ground dead less than 4 seconds after the shot.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> I was going back and forth on the 450 BM or 350 legend, decided on the 350, shot two deer this week the first busted the near shoulder and exited behind the far shoulder good blood 40 yards. 2nd a bit quartered toward hit near shoulder shattered bone ever where inside no exit, deer ran about 50 yards didn't find any blood but it was a wet area and getting dark, very little blood where it laid. When cleaning it was full of blood I feel it was on the ground dead less than 4 seconds after the shot.


What bullets are you shooting?




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> What bullets are you shooting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hornady 165g FTX


----------



## cASe SenSiTive (Nov 11, 2011)

My experience with the 350 legend has been great. I've taken four deer with it the past two seasons. Two dropped where they stood, one stumbled about 20 feet, the third ran about 50 yards before collapsing and left a good blood trail. 
The shots were between 40-150 yards using 150g winchester deer season XPs out of a Ruger American. 

Blood trails seems to be a finnicky thing though. I hit one a few years ago with a 12 gauge and took out both lungs. It ran a good 150 yards through thick brush and left a pretty sparse trail, despite the entire chest cavity being full of blood. Luckily there was snow to help us track it.


----------



## bowhunter2890 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shot a buck at 25 yards with 150g Deer Season XP bullet.
Buck made it 20 yards or so before collapsing. Clear passthrough took out the top of the heart and the lungs.

What I found the most beneficial is that with the low recoil I was able to shoot, rack another round in, and keep my eye on the deer through the scope the whole time. No major jostle or jump. Smooth like butter.


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

dstanek said:


> Not trying to hijack thread. Shot at first buck with 350 legend this morn. Its relevant to this thread. 42 yd shot. Out of ground blind. No doubt cross hair was on him. Went to track and absolutely no blood for first 50 yards. Deer took off at full speed run after shot. No mule kick, got really disappointed first 50 yards. No blood. After about 50 yards picked up good blood trail. About 45 yards later found it. I aimed for bow shot. Next time high shoulder.


 Looks like a lot of blood from a high lungshot shot especially from ground, and it took off running. Congratulations


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Blood trail from a 6pt yesterday .350 legend Hornady American whitetail 170gr again. 

Point of impact









Blood trail
















Didn't go 20


----------



## bowhunter2890 (Nov 11, 2021)

Has anyone shot a deer with the all copper 350 Legend Deer Season XP Copper Impact from Winchester?
I've used all copper slugs out of my 12ga with good results and am interested in switching to all copper rifle bullets if:
A. They work well
B. I can actually find them


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

We have shot 3 deer so far with my 350. 1st one was with 150 xp hit a twig on way to deer hit lungs and bullet lodge under hide on off side at back of rib cage no blood but deer dropped within 60 yards. 2nd was with 150 xp heart lungs shot pass thru blood everywhere deer went 40 yards and dropped. 3rd 170 Hornaday hit 1 lung liver and top of stomach pass thru blood started after about 30 yards and deer went maybe 70 yards we watch her drop too. Hoping to try it one more time this year with the 170s.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Blood trail from a 6pt yesterday .350 legend Hornady American whitetail 170gr again.
> 
> Point of impact
> View attachment 800271
> ...


Congrats. Looked like it worked just fine!


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

bowhunter2890 said:


> Has anyone shot a deer with the all copper 350 Legend Deer Season XP Copper Impact from Winchester?
> I've used all copper slugs out of my 12ga with good results and am interested in switching to all copper rifle bullets if:
> A. They work well
> B. I can actually find them


I have not because those are impossible to find. I have, however shot 3 with the Bear Creek Ballistics 160 grain ammo, which is also all copper. They are excellent performers. I'm a big fan of the weight retention, they expand nice, and my favorite of all is no lead in my meat. Especially since my young kids eat a lot of venison

Once I can find the Winchester XP coppers I'll buy a couple boxes and give them a try too.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Winchester XP150 Blood trail. Seriously the only blood I found between the shot site and where she died. High shoulder hit quartered too no exit ran 50 yards plowing snow and leaves. No blood trail needed 



















180grain Winchester. Quarter away, exit in front of shouder. I have been very impressed with the 180 grain Winchester. So much so that I wouldn't even consider buying a premium all copper bullet. The POI shift between the 150 and 180 at 100 yards is 4 inches so I left my scope alone as I rarely hunt with visibility past 100 yards.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Small sample size for me, as this is the first year using a 350 Legend, but I’ve been impressed with the Winchester 180. 

Doe at 102 yds. high shoulder and dropped in her tracks. 

Buck at 203 yds. Tried high shoulder but was back a bit and took out lungs, pass through and deer went about 7 feet. I’m thinking I was high enough to cause some shock to the spine. 

Planning on putting one more in the freezer…see if I can go 3 for 3 with no tracking necessary. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

emrducks said:


> Small sample size for me, as this is the first year using a 350 Legend, but I’ve been impressed with the Winchester 180.
> 
> Doe at 102 yds. high shoulder and dropped in her tracks.
> 
> ...


Nice results so far.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats. Looked like it worked just fine!


Thanks but it wasn't my deer unfortunately I was at work. The results I have seen from the .350 this year definitely have me wanting to buy one for the shotgun zone by next year.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

emrducks said:


> Small sample size for me, as this is the first year using a 350 Legend, but I’ve been impressed with the Winchester 180.
> 
> Doe at 102 yds. high shoulder and dropped in her tracks.
> 
> ...


Nice report it helps when you mention the yardage of the shot.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

big buck 75 said:


> Nice report it helps when you mention the yardage of the shot.


Yardage is a major contender for me since I hunt on private land that is 10 acres where the only hunting area is an ancient clover field that is 115 yds. wide by 245 yds. long. I'm set up on one end due to the main wind being out of the west and need to cover the entire field. I bought the Legend just for this purpose as I wanted something that would allow me to cover the entire area.


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

Been thinking about getting for my 8yo daughter for Xmas, any brand 350 better than others? Don't need high dollar rifle for her.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Piranha man said:


> Been thinking about getting for my 8yo daughter for Xmas, any brand 350 better than others? Don't need high dollar rifle for her.


CVA Scout, would be my vote - nice for safety and easy of use as a 1-shot rifle. Plus the couple people I know that have them say they are tack drivers

Savage Axis, Axis 2, and 110 all good

Mossberg Patriot Youth is cheap and for small frames


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

emrducks said:


> Yardage is a major contender for me since I hunt on private land that is 10 acres where the only hunting area is an ancient clover field that is 115 yds. wide by 245 yds. long. I'm set up on one end due to the main wind being out of the west and need to cover the entire field. I bought the Legend just for this purpose as I wanted something that would allow me to cover the entire area.
> 
> View attachment 800327
> 
> View attachment 800326


I want to make a 200+ yard. Practice enough I'm more then confident. Nice shooting. I've got the 450 though .


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

emrducks said:


> Yardage is a major contender for me since I hunt on private land that is 10 acres where the only hunting area is an ancient clover field that is 115 yds. wide by 245 yds. long. I'm set up on one end due to the main wind being out of the west and need to cover the entire field. I bought the Legend just for this purpose as I wanted something that would allow me to cover the entire area.
> 
> View attachment 800327
> 
> View attachment 800326


I want to make a 200+ yard. Practice enough I'm more then confident. Nice shooting. I've got the 450 though .


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Piranha man said:


> Been thinking about getting for my 8yo daughter for Xmas, any brand 350 better than others? Don't need high dollar rifle for her.


Cabela's has the Savage Axis with scope on sale for $249 after a rebate, this is the gun I purchased last spring. I think it's the same gun in post #56


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Piranha man said:


> Been thinking about getting for my 8yo daughter for Xmas, any brand 350 better than others? Don't need high dollar rifle for her.





o_mykiss said:


> CVA Scout, would be my vote - nice for safety and easy of use as a 1-shot rifle. Plus the couple people I know that have them say they are tack drivers
> 
> Savage Axis, Axis 2, and 110 all good
> 
> Mossberg Patriot Youth is cheap and for small frames


CVA scout gets my vote as well. The only thing I don't like about mine is my fat sausage fingers struggle to get the spent brass free of the extractor. I am hunting sub sonic suppressed and a follow up shot is a real possibility on another deer, but in need to take off my glove to reload. With a bolt gun I could reload and shoot another.


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

Would prefer a bolt gun I'll probably use it when she's not


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Well then just get whatever you prefer lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Piranha man said:


> Would prefer a bolt gun I'll probably use it when she's not


Just something to consider... a buddy of mine got the Axis in 350 for his son. I think he is 7, 8 in June and an above avg size kid. He had quite a rough time with consistent trigger pull. I think it's around 7 lbs. Last I knew he was going to order a different trigger that is lighter and adjustable. 

All kids are different so maybe fine for your daughter, especially since another half year til next season can make a huge difference with kids.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I believe that the axis ll has the accutriger.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> I believe that the axis ll has the accutriger.


I think you're right, and I'd spend the extra dollars there if wanting a better factory trigger. But aftermarket are real nice too.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Just something to consider... a buddy of mine got the Axis in 350 for his son. I think he is 7, 8 in June and an above avg size kid. He had quite a rough time with consistent trigger pull. I think it's around 7 lbs. Last I knew he was going to order a different trigger that is lighter and adjustable.
> 
> All kids are different so maybe fine for your daughter, especially since another half year til next season can make a huge difference with kids.


This is defintiley the case. I bought the regular axis for my son this year as well, I've liked everything about it except it had possibly the heaviest pull I've ever felt on a factory trigger. Even heavy for me.

Advice for anyone who's considering an axis. The axis II does come with an accutrigger. I believe the axis xp doesn't come with one but are compatible with the accutrigger so you could buy a trigger and swap it out.

The regular axis is the cheapest option, but the trigger is junk and they are NOT compatible with accutriggers. You could buy an aftermarket Timney, but that is a $100+ trigger. Dang near half the price of the gun.

Solution: a trigger spring kit. My only beef with the axis was that darned trigger, so I found a spring kit on ebay for 13 bucks and free shipping. Even comes with an overtravel screw and a couple shims for side play. Problem solved. Easy to install and the trigger is an absolute joy now. I don't have a trigger weight tester so I can't give you exacts, but I'd guess that trigger pulls around 3 pounds now. 

I plan on buying a boyds stock for it. So at that point I'll have a very nice shooting rifle with a beautiful hardwood stock for my boy to enjoy and shoot for a lifetime. Plus dad gets to use it when he's not  

I'll also add they are VERY accurate guns. Savage is known for their barrels and accuracy. If anyone is interested i can find that spring kit and post the link.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

throughtheice88 said:


> This is defintiley the case. I bought the regular axis for my son this year as well, I've liked everything about it except it had possibly the heaviest pull I've ever felt on a factory trigger. Even heavy for me.
> 
> Advice for anyone who's considering an axis. The axis II does come with an accutrigger. I believe the axis xp doesn't come with one but are compatible with the accutrigger so you could buy a trigger and swap it out.
> 
> ...


Right. Buying a super cheap gun and throwing a $120 trigger on it seems silly. I'd step up to a different model, or settle for a modified/replacement spring like you suggested.

I have a rem 700 who's original trigger was around 8 lbs. Suck! It was so bad I would quit squeezing to check the safety lol. Timney fixed that issue. Spectacular trigger now.


----------



## bubo2069 (Oct 31, 2001)

Savage AXIS Pro Trigger Kit


Savage AXIS Trigger Upgrade Pro-Kit includes everything you need to reduce your Savage AXIS Trigger Pull, adjust overtravel and eliminate the side to side wobble with Stainless Trigger Shims. Best Savage AXIS Trigger Upgrade for the money!




www.mcarbo.com


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought the Savage 110 with Accutrigger and it is awesome! It’s a great shooter and fun to shoot also! My 9 yr old son shoots it fine and I didn’t have to change the length of pull at all. That was another selling feature for me! I’d highly recommend a Savage with the Accutrigger. Make sure it has the Accutrigger though!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

jjlrrw said:


> Cabela's has the Savage Axis with scope on sale for $249 after a rebate, this is the gun I purchased last spring. I think it's the same gun in post #56


The gun in my post #56 is a Savage axis 2 nice gun for the price but have had some issues with the bolt cycling as it should. Savage is willing to fix it free of charge but the gun must be sent in to fix the bolt. Will send it in December.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> The gun in my post #56 is a Savage axis 2 nice gun for the price but have had some issues with the bolt cycling as it should. Savage is willing to fix it free of charge but the gun must be sent in to fix the bolt. Will send it in December.


I don't think mine or the one for $249 tomorrow is the "Axis 2", so far the bolt had been great but only a few round to sight in and two more hunting. I did have an issue with the scope, sent in pictures and description of issue to Savage and a new one arrived in a few days.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

I bought a CVA scout in 44 mag a few years back for my daughter. I'd love to trade it for a 350. Thats another thread though. My take on the scout for a kid? Too front heavy.. My girls are much more comfortable shooting my Ruger American 450 - even with the added recoil. In my opinion, one of the various lightweight bolt guns in 350 would be a better starter rifle for a kid.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My Grandson just bought a savage 350 axis 2. It looks like it would be a great kid gun but it's wrong handed.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 18, 2020)

My Axis 350 has an excellent trigger, best of any gun I own.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, my brother shot a nice doe tonight with my 350 Legend w/Winchester Deer Season XP 150 GR. Deer was completely broadside at ~45 yds and he hit both lungs and liver. Thank god there was a couple inches of snow because the blood trail was very sparse. There was some blood, but I have seen much, much better blood trails with a .243 on a similar shot location. I will be trying a different bullet for next season. Maybe the Winchester 180 GR extreme points. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought a CVA Cascade in 350. I am very impressed with the gun. I posted a bit more about my experience thus far with it in the Firearms forum (post #35): 350 Legend ?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Big doe, 35 yards quartering away downhill from a tall stand. .450

Deer went 40 yards, buddy watched it fall, no exit wound and no blood trail. Entrance hole packed with fat, bullet broke three ribs but stayed intact.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like your helper didn't care for the smell. 😂


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Doe shot with 180 winchester, 50 yards, perfect broadside. Deer ran about 60 yards. Complete pass through, blood trail about 3 ft wide. A child could follow it with the snow. Blood started right at the shot. Order of pics Entry hole, blood trail, entry, exit


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

4 deer shot, all died quickly. Love the 350 legend for whitetail. Accurate and reliable. I never even have much opportunity past 100 yards maybe 150. Great round for my hunting style


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Like that kind of blood trail.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> Looks like your helper didn't care for the smell. 😂


It's the Butt Out Tool.....she needs to put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## jonquirk123 (1 mo ago)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> The gun in my post #56 is a Savage axis 2 nice gun for the price but have had some issues with the bolt cycling as it should. Savage is willing to fix it free of charge but the gun must be sent in to fix the bolt. Will send it in December.


My 110 in 350 was having the same issue, it was skipping over rounds and not feeding, as well as picking them up but not feeding fully, it would get the rounds stuck and fail to feed. Sent it back to Savage, they had my gun for about a month and a half. They replaced my entire bolt and barrel according to their GunSmith, i suspect that Savages floating bolt head was the culprit, but it works flawlessly now.


----------



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

This is #16 with my 350 and 180gr Winchester power points ,none have made it past 60yds. Shots ranged from 20yds to 150yds.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you shooting Hornady ammo ? I've had very similar results as you with Hornaday, on a handful of deer. 
I've looked into it and there are quite a few complaints regarding Hornady.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Lots of shoulder shots on this thread. I’ve always shot behind the shoulder to “save meat” always have good blood too. But my few shoulder hits have dropped on the spot. Guess it don’t matter long as ya recover it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I've started doing neck shots since I lost my tracking dog in September. I like it when they lay right in the shooting lane.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Lots of shoulder shots on this thread. I’ve always shot behind the shoulder to “save meat” always have good blood too. But my few shoulder hits have dropped on the spot. Guess it don’t matter long as ya recover it.
> View attachment 872986


Your circle is too far back IMO. Vital V. There was very little meat lost from that shot. The deer you circled was also quartering away so aiming for an exit further back would have guts on impact. I try to hit both lungs and top of heart. Most die within 40 yards.


















Other side of the photo you circled . Entry Hole 










Thought I had more inside pictures but cannot find them other than this one . All ribs on entry.


----------

